# Conjunctival Foreign Body Removal



## SRIDHAR BABU D (Mar 7, 2018)

Hi,

I understand we can code CPT 65205 when the foreign body in conjucntiva is removed using any instruments or cotton swab. Can we code this CPT when the FB is removed using cotton buds?? Likewise can we code this CPT when the foreign body is removed through irrigation of eye?? Can anyone please let me know.

Thanks,
Sri


----------

